# Logitech Z-5450 Subwoofer Problem



## Dimkkka (10. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen, habe ein Problem mit meinem Subwoofer von der Logitechanlage. Erst dachte ich der Woofer ist kaputt aber er funktioniert noch, aber nicht so wie früher.  Wollte mal die Anlage testen was sie so drauf hat, habe Bass+ voll aufgedreht, Lautstärke+ auf 3/4, habe ungefähr eine Stunde Musik gehört, habe PC ausgeschalten und einige Tage nicht mehr benutzt, dann nach 3 Tagen machte ich mein PC wieder an, Anlage an und es kam nicht mehr der kräftige Bass raus wie früher.  Woran kann das liegen, Soundkarte? Einstellungen? Treiber?  Damals ging der Subwoofer richtig ab hatte Bass+ auf die Hälfte und alles hat gewackelt jetzt ist das nicht mehr so, der Druck der aus dem Subwoofer kommt ist auch nicht mehr der, der mal war.  Kann mir einer helfen? Kenne mich auch nicht so gut aus mit Anlagen. Habe am Verstärker nicht verstellt oder rumgeschraubt. Nur eines weis ich auch nicht ich habe am Verstärker eine (Fuse Rating) könnte es daran liegen? Angeschlossen ist die Anlage per 6CH Kabel.

Mainboard: Asus M4N82 Deluxe
Treiber: Realtek High Definition Audio // Treiberversion: 6.0.1.5859


----------



## Sync (10. Juli 2011)

Vll haste ihn abgeschossen, als du ihn voll aufgedreht hast?


----------



## Madz (10. Juli 2011)

Wäre sehr wahrscheinlich.  Die Dinger halten weder etwas aus, noch klingen sie gut. Logitüt eben. Ich frage mich sowieso, wieso man solch einen Müll an einen Verstärker anschliesst.

Da kostet der Amp ja mehr als das ganze Soundsystem.


----------



## Sync (10. Juli 2011)

^welcher verstärker?


----------



## Madz (10. Juli 2011)

Im ersten Post schreibt er doch, daß er die Brülltüten an deinen Verstärker angeschlossen hat.


----------



## Dimkkka (10. Juli 2011)

Am Verstärker meine ich das Ding hinter dem Subwoofer das draufmontiert ist 

http://img.tomshardware.com/de/2005/11/28/logitech_z_5450_kabellose_5_1_lautsprecher/z5450_3.jpg


----------



## Madz (10. Juli 2011)

Mein Tipp an dich wäre, daß du den defekt als Omen siehst und endlich mal in ordentliche Lautsprecher investierst.


----------



## Dimkkka (10. Juli 2011)

Nur ein Problem noch Schüler und nicht so viel Geld zur verfügung  und ist die Anlage wirklich so schelcht?


----------



## Sync (10. Juli 2011)

Hier im Forum ist Logitech verhöhnt.. brauchste nicht mit ankommen 

Und ja.. SO gut sind sie nicht..es gibt haufenweise besseres. Es ist ein Mainstream Produkt für die breite Masse.
Man kann sie überall kaufen und hat sonst recht wenig Auswahl.

Spar ein bisschen und meld dich eifnach hier oder benutz die Sufu.. man findet hier alles


----------



## Madz (10. Juli 2011)

Wenn man mal gehört hat, was wirklich guter Klang sein kann, denkt man nichtmal im Traum daran, sowas noch einmal zu benutzen.


----------



## Dimkkka (10. Juli 2011)

Naja , dann versuche ich mal die Anlage für möglichst viel Geld zu verkaufen, dann habe ich noch etwas zusammengespartes und das müsste dann eine neue Anlage sein  welche würdet ihr denn im großen und ganzen empfehlen? Habe öfters von Teufel gehört, eine Top Marke? Sollte nicht zu teuer sein, mein Budget liegt bei 200-250€. Und danke für die schnellen Antworten! Super Forum hier


----------



## nfsgame (10. Juli 2011)

Haltet mal die Luft an, ihr pauschalisiert schonwieder und versucht dem TE sein Produkt madig zu machen OHNE euch überhaupt mal anzustrengen ihm bei seinem Problem zu helfen. Vor allem vermisse ich folgende Fragen:

Wann war "Damals/Früher"?
Hat sich in der Zeit etwas verändert?
Hast du den Subwoofer anders aufgestellt (anderer Ort)?


----------



## Dimkkka (10. Juli 2011)

Wann war "Damals/Früher"?

>Es war vor 2 Wochen

Hat sich in der Zeit etwas verändert?

>Wie gesagt Bass ist um einiges schlechter geworden, aber vill was noch helfen könnte, ich habe mal das hier probiert: YouTube - ‪How to Change Skin on Logitech Z-5450 (see descritption)‬‏
vill hatte dies irgendeine Auswirkung auf den Subwoofer und der Decoder funktioniert nicht mehr richtig ich weis es nicht  

Hast du den Subwoofer anders aufgestellt (anderer Ort)?

>Steht immer noch da wo er immer stand


----------



## Madz (10. Juli 2011)

> Naja ,  dann versuche ich mal die Anlage für möglichst viel Geld zu verkaufen,  dann habe ich noch etwas zusammengespartes und das müsste dann eine neue  Anlage sein   welche würdet ihr denn im großen und ganzen empfehlen? Habe öfters von  Teufel gehört, eine Top Marke? Sollte nicht zu teuer sein, mein Budget  liegt bei 200-250€. Und danke für die schnellen Antworten! Super Forum  hier


Also ich würde mindestens ~400€ ausgeben und dafür einen gebrauchten Verstärker (~100€) und ein Pärchen Lautsprecher für 300€ anschaffen.


----------



## iceman650 (10. Juli 2011)

Ganz langsam Madz. Bisher hast du nur am Equip des TE rumgemosert und willst (wie sonst auch ) verhältnismäßig sauteuren Kram andrehen. Absolut geile Hilfe...

Mfg, ice


----------



## HAWX (10. Juli 2011)

Madz schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich würde mindestens ~400€ ausgeben und dafür einen gebrauchten Verstärker (~100€) und ein Pärchen Lautsprecher für 300€ anschaffen.



War klar...
Völlig über dem Budget...

@TE Guck mal in das Review in meiner Sig


----------



## Sync (10. Juli 2011)

Vll kann er seinen Sub ja aber noch retten..


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (11. Juli 2011)

Es sind halt unterschiedliche Welten. Der eine will es und der andere muss es nicht haben. Und es gibt dann noch diejenigen, (unser User HAWX z.B.) die erst darauf aufmerksam gemacht werden müssen 

Aber zum Thema:

Wenn ein Lautsprecher nicht mehr so aufspielt, wie er es eigentlich sollte, ist es sehr oft auf eine beschädigte "Schwingspule" zurück zu führen. 

Liegt der Lautsprecher in dem Subwoofer offen? Also so, dass man ihn "anfassen" kann? Wenn ja, dann bewege einfach mal vorsichtig die Membrane hin und her (zurück kommt sie ja von allein). Wenn du ein Kratzen spüren und hören kannst, dann ist das Problem gefunden. Wenn es nicht möglich ist, dann lasse ihn einfach mal leise spielen und horche ganz nah am Lautsprecher, ob er unnatürliche Geräusche macht.


----------



## HAWX (11. Juli 2011)

LordMeuchelmord schrieb:
			
		

> Es sind halt unterschiedliche Welten. Der eine will es und der andere muss es nicht haben. Und es gibt dann noch diejenigen, (unser User HAWX z.B.) die erst darauf aufmerksam gemacht werden müssen
> macht.



Ich wachse halt gerade in die Materie rein Vielleicht bin ich ja mit 17 ein spät Zünder


----------



## Star_KillA (11. Juli 2011)

Madz schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre sehr wahrscheinlich.  Die Dinger halten weder etwas aus, noch klingen sie gut. Logitüt eben. Ich frage mich sowieso, wieso man solch einen Müll an einen Verstärker anschliesst.
> 
> Da kostet der Amp ja mehr als das ganze Soundsystem.



Sign , billig Schrott ist das.


----------



## Gast12348 (11. Juli 2011)

Wow 2 seiten lang der thread und nur 2 sinnvolle Antworten, jene von NFS Game und Meuchelmord, alles andere ist sinnloser SPAM .... Das Niveau scheint stetig irgendwie zu sinken hier, kein wunder das die leute die sich auskennen sich hier kaum mehr blicken lassen ( mich eingeschlossen ) 

Nunja was das problem betrifft, so kann ich LordMeuchelmord nur beistimmen, probier mal was er gesagt hat. 

Btw "Fuse Rating" dahinter sollte noch irgend ne zahl stehen wie z.b 6A, Das ist die Sicherung  6A bedeutet dann in dem fall das dort eine 6Ampere Glasrohrsicherung reingehört, aber wenn diese hinüber wär dann würde das ganze teil nicht mehr angehen. 

Ich vermute aber auch mal das du es bei deinem exzess zerschossen hast, 3/4 Lautstärke ist schon sehr hart an der grenze bei so nem System


----------



## HAWX (11. Juli 2011)

Wobei wir dann schon wieder in der Kaufberatung stecken


----------



## Gast12348 (11. Juli 2011)

Kaufberatung *lol* ihr seid schlimmer als irgend nen Media Markt verkäufer der einen auch den teuersten kram einfach andrehen will ..... hört auf mit dem mist und helft bei seinem problem oder lasst es. Noch hat er nich nach was neuen gefragt....

DIe Menatlität hier in lezter zeit geht mir so auf die nüsse, das kommt so rüber : 

Dein zeug is scheise meins is viel bässer ätsch ....


----------



## HAWX (11. Juli 2011)

dfence schrieb:
			
		

> Dein zeug is scheise meins is viel bässer ätsch ....



"bässer"
Nein im Ernst wenn Madz ständig anfängt muss man ihn doch zumindest von seinen 400 Euro Vorschlägen bei 250 Euro Budget runterholen.
Du sagtest doch auvh das seine wahrscheinlich hinnüber sind oder hab ich mich da verlesen!?


----------



## Gast12348 (11. Juli 2011)

Nö haste nich, soll er halt ersma testen wie LordMeuchelmord es vorgeschlagen hat, und dann kann ma immer noch weiterschauen ob was neues her muss, obs nen Garantiefall wird usw. 

Naja eins muss man aber zu gute halten, sonst kommt immer der vorschlag Kopfhörer zu kaufen weil die doch viel besser sind als Boxen in der gleichen preiskategorie.


----------



## Fack the Duck (11. Juli 2011)

also ich weis nicht was ihr gegen Logitech habt?!? Hab nen Z5500 und ich bin dem Sound voll zufrieden...und wenn man die Preise vergleicht bekommt man das Z5500 auch schon für 150€ neu und da ist meiner Meinung nach das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis auch Top!

BTW: von Kopfhörern halte ich persönlich nichts, außer man muss wegen der Freundin oder den Nachbar, etc.


----------



## HAWX (11. Juli 2011)

Fack the Duck schrieb:
			
		

> also ich weis nicht was ihr gegen Logitech habt?!? Hab nen Z5500 und ich bin dem Sound voll zufrieden...und wenn man die Preise vergleicht bekommt man das Z5500 auch schon für 150€ neu und da ist meiner Meinung nach das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis auch Top!
> 
> BTW: von Kopfhörern halte ich persönlich nichts, außer man muss wegen der Freundin oder den Nachbar, etc.



Hör dir mal was Anders als Logitech an, dann weißt du was gut ist.

B2T!


----------



## Dimkkka (11. Juli 2011)

Ne leider isses geschlossen habe auch mal probiert in aufzumachen aber weis nicht wie das funktionieren soll  umöglich? oder mit gewalt`? dachte wenn man den verstärker hinten abmacht ist ein loch drin doch es sah anders aus  alles komplett geschlossen.

Hören tuh ich fast nichts  ich weis nicht mal wie er sich richtig anhören soll  geschlossene und offene hören sich anders an nich? also wüsste nicht was falsch dran wäre? 

würde es sehr sehr gerne öffnen ...


----------



## Sync (11. Juli 2011)

wie alles geschlossen oO
Der braucht doch Verbindungen rein.
Vll muss man ihn von innen öffne.. aber da wüsste ich nicht weiter.

Wie sieht das denn aus, wenn du das Ding abgeschraubt hast? Kannst du ein Bild uppen?


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (11. Juli 2011)

Also wenn der Lautsprecher ohne das ein Signal anliegt und du ihn ihn mittig vorsichtig in Bewegung setzt, dürfte gar nichts zu hören sein. 

Wenn die Schwingspule einen weg hat, dann hört man das ganz deutlich und spürt es dann teilweise sogar in den Fingern.


Diese Teile werden nicht auf langlebigkeit und wartungsfreundlichkeit gebaut. die werden einfach durch neue aus dem Lager ersetzt...


----------



## nfsgame (11. Juli 2011)

Das issn Bandpass, da ists logisch, dass man kein Chassis sieht von außen .


----------



## Dimkkka (11. Juli 2011)

Also Bilder kann ich jetz keine uploaden würde wieder einige Zeit dauernk, aber mann kann es sich so vorstellen, am Subwoofergehäuse hinten ist ein kleines Loch in dem die Kabel von Verstärker durchgehen und der Verstärker ist einfach mit paar Schrauben an der Rückwand befestigt. Einzige offene Öffnung ist da wo der Bass rauskommt


----------



## Amnesia (11. Juli 2011)

Dimkkka schrieb:
			
		

> Nur ein Problem noch Schüler und nicht so viel Geld zur verfügung  und ist die Anlage wirklich so schelcht?



Lass se schnacken, die sind schon gut. Hab selber das 5500.


----------



## Sync (11. Juli 2011)

Wenn das BR nur geklebt ist, könnte man das so rausziehen... oder nicht?


----------



## Dimkkka (11. Juli 2011)

BR ? Bassrohr ?


----------



## nfsgame (11. Juli 2011)

Eigentlich Bassreflexrohr genannt...


----------



## Railroadfighter (11. Juli 2011)

Starte den 30 Hz Bass Test und drehe auf niedrige bis mittlere Lautstärke, dann sollte die Membran ausschlagen aber (fast) keinen Ton von sich geben. Falls doch ist der Woofer defekt.
YouTube - ‪EXTREME BASS 30 hz test tone‬‏


----------



## Dimkkka (11. Juli 2011)

also habs ausprobiert mit dem 30 Hz Bass Test, hab Subwoofer voll aufgedreht mittlere Lautstärke und es kam lautes Dröhnen raus, heute ist was komisches passiert, mein PC war an Anlage ebenfalls und dann hats irgendwie die Sicherungraus gehaun, PC neugestartet Anlage an und alles hat wieder funktioniert! 

Finde ich wirklich komisch aber der Bass geht jetz wieder so richtig ab , trotzdem danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Sync (11. Juli 2011)

Ich nenne es, "Das Logitech Mysterium"


----------



## spionkaese (12. Juli 2011)

Sync schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nenne es, "Das Logitech Mysterium"



Das hört sich irgendwie zu positiv an


----------

